
Apple sues user to avoid refund due to used parts - clan
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.version2.dk%2Fartikel%2Fdavids-kamp-mod-apple-foregaar-ved-retten-glostrup-iphone-erstatninger-indeholder-gamle-dele&edit-text=
======
clan
Apple uses used parts to repair a phone under warranty. The user complains and
The Danish Consumer Complaints Boards unanimously decides that he should get a
full refund. Apple now sues the user to avoid the refund.

More background:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=da&tl=en&u=h...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=da&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnyheder.tv2.dk%2Fsamfund%2F2016-10-27-apple-
traekker-danske-david-i-retten-man-ryster-lidt)

